#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] 齊心支持香港愛護動物協會賣旗日(2013)

## tobyhokh

香港愛護動物協會將於*2013年8月3日(星期六)*舉行全港賣旗籌款。是之活動需動員六千名義工，籌募一百八十萬港元發展動物福利工作。

是次賣旗主要為24小時動物拯救服務，貓隻領域護理計劃(CCCP)，領養服務及舉辦愛護動物教育活動工作籌款。

*正所謂︰有錢出錢，有力出力！*

請伸出援爪，立即登記！



日期：2013年8月3日(星期六)
時間：上午七時至中午十二時 
地點：香港、九龍、新界


如欲報名，可於網上登記或下載報名表格，*於2013年7月20日或之前*透過電郵( flagday@spca.org.hk )、傳真((852)3019 7445)或郵寄(香港灣仔運盛街5號1樓籌款部)。

詳情請參閱：http://www.spca.org.hk/chi/news/flagDay2013_index.asp


*每捐款港幣500元*，香港愛護動物協會會送你一套「2013金旗特別版」。旗子上的動物在提示大家，牠們的安全和福利都掌握在你我爪中。

查詢: (852)2232 5579 (李小姐)   (852)2232 5536 (余小姐)





支持機構︰

----------


## 狼王白牙

太感謝了 tobyhokh，有這樣的情報，就可以讓參與者提早做準備了。

不過現在正是手頭緊的時候，只能希望這個數字可以籌到了，這可是一筆不小的數字。

這個網站的下方有個不起眼的標籤，用簡體中文寫著：

*让保护动物成为政府的一项职责*

是啊，為什麼保護動物團體只有 .org 或者是個人名義，而比較少 .gov 的政府網域名稱呢？

希望保護動物不只是有錢人可以做的事情。

----------

